# My Western Flyer Super is Dave's Nostalgic.net's December Bike of the Month!



## bdt91 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wanted to share the story of my restoration of my dad's childhood bicycle- a 1951 Western Flyer "Super"...
Dave asked me if he could feature my Super as Nostalgic.net's December Bike of the Month.  I was 16 years old when I got the remains of Dad's old bike back in 1987.  I finished the restoration in October of 2011, 60 years after Dad got it new in 1951.  See my story @ www.nostalgic.net!


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 19, 2012)

Very very cool & great story on the history of your restoration!!!!!!!!!! Great bike too!!!!! Congratulations on a very good restoration.


----------



## Boris (Dec 19, 2012)

What a great bike and a great story! What a nice surprise for your dad, and it's a good thing that you didn't have to kill him.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 19, 2012)

Saw that write up and wondered if you were a member here. GREAT looking bike!
 Nice job man!


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2012)

Great bike! If you plan on parting it out.......


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Really cool!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greg M (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow! Speechless.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 20, 2012)

Very cool, man - good for you.


----------



## MBP (Dec 20, 2012)

bdt91 said:


> Wanted to share the story of my restoration of my dad's childhood bicycle- a 1951 Western Flyer "Super"...




Very awesome!   I actually read it last week, before printing a copy.  May have even left a comment.   Really great story.   Thanks for sharing!    

PS)  Wish my old WF Super looked that good.   The one I have was stripped when I bought it.   It's taking forever to find all of the missing parts.   Either way, it would never compare to having something that once belonged to my dad.  Pretty darn special!


----------



## bdt91 (Dec 20, 2012)

MBP said:


> Very awesome!   I actually read it last week, before printing a copy.  May have even left a comment.   Really great story.   Thanks for sharing!
> 
> PS)  Wish my old WF Super looked that good.   The one I have was stripped when I bought it.   It's taking forever to find all of the missing parts.   Either way, it would never compare to having something that once belonged to my dad.  Pretty darn special!




Thanks for all your comments... Dad's bike is definitely one of my most prized possessions- truly priceless!  I enjoyed every aspect of making sure to preserve/restore all the original components and making sure all replacement parts were accurate.  A good restoration is all in the details!  -Brad


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 23, 2012)

WOW!Great job!!!!!!


----------



## Rat Pilot (Dec 25, 2012)

Awesome story and bike!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 11, 2013)

That's really cool that you fixed up his bike. Now it can be passed down in the family. It is so sharp! I'd love to ride a bike like that!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 11, 2013)

Beauty, I like the before pic of the bones too.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 14, 2013)

You did a great job the bike looks awesome!!


----------

